# Loose battery cover on a Nikon Camera



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have 3 Nikon L5 cameras and I love that camera because it is so simple to use and can take close ups very well and video. The one I was using had a loose battery cover and I planned on wiring it to a 3V DC power supply and using it strictly for video. I bought another one on E bay and it has a loose, cracked and chipped out battery cover ( that was probably the reason for the super low price).

I saw a video on how a guy fixed his (different model) Nikon with a strip bolted into the tripod screw hole. I tried that by the tripod hole on the L5 is on the far opposite end and it did not work. So I sat and looked at it for a while and came up with a cover the clamps down on the battery cover and is held on with one screw through the front of the case right between the two batteries. That space had one skinny plastic rib so I filled the cavity with epoxy the night before I drilled and tapped the screw hole. I made the cover out of solid aluminum and milled it to fit the camera. It is secure now!!

Cheers, Jim

I did this video on it:


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like a brilliant Michigan repair, Jim. I'm a Kentucky boy, I have a little Cannon and a piece of duct tape holding the battery in. ;-)


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Good work Jim. That is really innovative thinking. The video you describe of the guy fixing his Nikon was interesting too. Some of those Epoxy fillers are great also. Panel Metal was a popular one here.

Your Camera would be Digital?? The reason I ask is lots of folk in Australia have rolls of film they never got around to getting developed and now are faced with the problem of being unable to ever get their photos. The last of the old style developers are out of business. I am glad I got all mine developed before this all happened. Is it the same in America?
Another good use for Camera Triipods..Years ago I was staying at a YMCA in New York City…I did my washing under the shower and hung it out of my window to dry tied onto my camera tripod.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

From Muriels wedding …..Your terrible Cliff!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim, I thought you were going to Hard Wire a 3v source to it… Did you change your mind & now going to use batteries?

I was wondering how you were going to the 3V DC change… Have a 3V DC power supply already or u going to make it too?

COOL way you got those batteries to stay put… Did you try a rubber band? LOL

Thank you…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Jim, you are a genius.
I had a similar problem with a camera and used a cable tie to hold the lid on. Wasn't very pretty but did the job.
YouTube is the best thing since sliced bread, I use it regularly to solve problems.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

This project came out well, looks great. That being said I really feel that this repair screamed DUCT TAPE!!!

ROFL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Cliff. I have now seen a roll of film in 10 years around here. I think the epoxy will last a few years!

Hi Joe, the second camera will get the 3 V transformer. I've been so busy I have not gotten to that one yet. I have to make contact with tips on it that hit where the batteries go. I have a lot of low voltage power supplies. I just put a 12v one on my alarm in the barn. That has taken some of my time. I have a translucent corian alien that will light up when the alarm is armed. It will be cool!!

These loose cover are more of a problem than I thought. Here is a list of how people fixed them:

https://www.electronicspoint.com/threads/summary-of-ways-people-fixed-their-nikon-coolpix-camera-battery-door-latch.102999/

Cheers, Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I feel ya Jim, I have 4 LED 12 volt fog lamps I want to set up to use on the bandsaw and mitersaw. Been what a month now and I am still working on a project outside that Mother Nature has seen fit to interrupt everyday the past two weeks!

LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Gunny. That how it goes some times. I built an addition to my shed in Az last winter and it rained every other day. I got it done finally working on the dry days!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fix, Jim!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Like you Jim I love these cameras. Two years ago it went overboard on a fishing trip and the next day went out and bought a new one. Good idea on a 3v power system. Those videos suck up the batteries.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Lew. I just used your method for Celtic knots in rolling pins and should have one finished soon.

Hi Dave. I had two nice videos stop in the middle of shooting. Once I get the power supply hooked up, I can pause and start many times without losing any of the video!!

Cheers, Jim


----------

